# Bill Hillmann DVDs In what order?



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Looking into a better training program for a new puppy, but I’m a bit confused as to the order of the Bill Hillman DVDs. Do I start with the Art and Science of Raising a Puppy, Followed by Training a Retriever Puppy - or are they one and the same? It seems as though most recommend Hillman’s for a puppy then switch to Mike Lardys for more formal training? Looking for comments / ideas.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Update: Spoke with Mary Hillmann today. She indicated that Art & Science was geared for pups 7 - 12 weeks old. Training a Retriever Puppy is geared for pups 12 weeks to 8+ months. So nice to be able to get info directly from the source. Very much appreciated.


----------

